# Washing before sheering



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been working on a new project since last year on trying to find new ways to use the wool without having the expensive tools you need to process it, like a spinning wheel. I've always loved the look of those sheep hide pillows and throws that are just oh so fluffy and soft looking but I would never consider skinning a sheep or any animal, ever. So as an experiment I took some of the old, unwashed wool from last year's shearing and started to latchhook it into some burlap material I got at a craft store, the little locks that are already naturally there are the perfect size for this. The only problem is, how can I wash the wool without ruining these perfect locks or destroying the "natural sheepskin/fleece" look of the pillow. I know if I wash it once i've sheared it I will have to card it because the locks will be matted or frizzy, and I've tried to do it that way but it just doesn't work, the wool doesn't hold together and doesn't give the same look. Does anyone know if I can wash the wool while it is still on the sheep? They also have a lot of cockleburs this year due to the hay we bought. I want the wool clean but I also don't want to ruin the way it looks right after shearing it off of the sheep. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 1, 2014)

If you choose to wash the sheep before shearing, you need to make sure the sheep is completely dry before shearing. Shearing wet wool is very difficult and also poses an electrocution concern. Semi damp with wool however isn't much of an issue.

keep in mind though that the wool when washed on the sheep will look stringy. I have a photo on my computer when I washed my lambs years ago but I'm on my phone right now so I will have to upload it when I get on my computer. You also need to make sure you get all the soap out or the wool will look funny.


----------



## Elyssia001 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you wash it AFTER you latch hook it into the burlap?


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, SheepGirl, I'd love to see the pictures if you are willing to post them!

Elyssia001, if I wash it after it is on the burlap I am afriad the wool will matt and I will have to brush it to make it fluffy again, this will probably end up pulling a lot of the fleece out and my pillow will become bald. If it's on the sheep, I can brush it with out it really going anywhere and it will probably form back into locks once it's dry which are the easiest to latch hook and look more natural.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay here is a photo of a lamb I washed... I'm not sure how long it had been since she had been washed but she had gotten pretty dirty since then!  Notice how her wool is really stringy and also the lanolin had been washed out so her fleece lost its waterproof qualities for a couple days. Just something to keep in mind.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepluvr/3913973776/


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 1, 2014)

She is cute! How did you wash her? Did you just spray her down with a hose or did you actually scrub her wool with your hands?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 4, 2014)

I sprayed her with a hose and then i think i used dawn dish soap and worked it into her fleece. I used the hose again to rinse it out and tada she was clean lol. Took her 2 to 3 days to dry; she had thick dense wool.


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok! I will try that on one of my sheep with shorter wool, a white one to see how clean I can get it, lol. I can't wait till it's warm enough to try this!


----------

